# Aqueon 25 ft Water Changer Problems...



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

Recived my Aqueon 25 ft water changer today and unfortunately the adapter will not fit the faucet to my sink in the basement. The only sink available is a bar sink...see photos..Is there an adapter that will fit this faucet?

Thanks for you help!









[/img]


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

If that is the same size faucet as my bathroom uses then turning it upside down will not work. I had to buy a gasket with metal clamp to attach mine. Most newer bathroom faucets use these smaller threaded faucets.

I am not saying you have the same size faucet threads as I do but if you do go to local hardware store and get on of these:





































You just slide it over faucet and tighten the clamp and it will be air tight. I actually prefer this anyways because screwing and unscrewing the cheap plastic onto the faucet everytime really takes its toll. I have had many break but since I found this solution it has not broken...fingers crossed.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Razor I just said that cause he had the attachment upside down by the faucet I was hoping this was an easy fix. But your explanation seems logical as well. Well I hope one our advices helps him. :thumb:


----------



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

No problem DJ/Philly...I did try what you suggested, however no go...I'm hoping that the suggestion from Razor is a "universal" adaptor that will attach to any size faucet.

Thanks for the tip...I don't get embarrassed....I just realized the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FX


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

FX said:


> No problem DJ/Philly...I did try what you suggested, however no go...I'm hoping that the suggestion from Razor is a "universal" adaptor that will attach to any size faucet.
> 
> Thanks for the tip...I don't get embarrassed....I just realized the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver.


It will work for sure. It will slide right over the threaded faucet and all you do is tighten it onto the threaded faucet by tightening the clamp. As a matter of fact I just leave it screwed into the aqueon valve itself and when I need to change water all I do is slide it over the faucet, tighten it onto the faucet and away I go.

Like I mentioned before this also keeps you from having to screw and unscrew the valve to the faucet because the more you do this the chances are it eventually will break if you are too rough on it. So it works out well.

print off the picture I posted above of the adapter and take it to your local hardware store. They should have it. I found mine at a small mom and pop hardware store so the chain stores will for sure have it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

FX said:


> No problem DJ/Philly...I did try what you suggested, however no go...I'm hoping that the suggestion from Razor is a "universal" adaptor that will attach to any size faucet.
> 
> Thanks for the tip...I don't get embarrassed....I just realized the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver.


Here is a video I made right quick for you so you can see exactly what I am talking about.

http://s739.photobucket.com/albums/xx32 ... H00417.mp4


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Razorback your the man!!!!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Dj823cichild said:


> Razorback your the man!!!!!


I figured why not. I posted pics in another thread with a person having similar issues so I figured it would be easier with a video than trying to explain it.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

FX I ran into the same exact problem. I bought my water changer and it was not compatible with my kitchen sink faucet because the threads on the faucet were on the outside. I went to Home depot and bought a garden hose adapter. This piece has threads on the outside towards the bottom and then the top has threads in the inside. It fits the water changer then the top goes over kitchen faucets thread. It is also metal so it fastens nice and tight.... cost around 5$.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> FX I ran into the same exact problem. I bought my water changer and it was not compatible with my kitchen sink faucet because the threads on the faucet were on the outside. I went to Home depot and bought a garden hose adapter. This piece has threads on the outside towards the bottom and then the top has threads in the inside. It fits the water changer then the top goes over kitchen faucets thread. It is also metal so it fastens nice and tight.... cost around 5$.


I tried that also but the bathroom faucet uses really fine threads as compared to that of the outside or regular faucets. It seemed to fit tight and when I just ran water through it it worked fine but as soon as I hooked the aqeuon up to it it leaked out the threads.

I don't know about the threads that the OP has on his faucet so maybe it will work.


----------

